# Will a Betta ever need an Aerator?



## 4everaspirit (Dec 19, 2011)

I know this might seem like a noob question...but lol, I'm still new to this all. I realized that bettas get oxygen from the surface, but is that the only way they get oxygen without an aerator?
When she gets older and starts slowing down and can't make it to the surface as well, would I need to put an aerator in?
Do they still get oxygen from the surface even if you put an aerator in?


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Aerators are more suggested if used with tall tanks.. Small bowls or long tanks don't really require them.. But either way the betta will still swim to the surface when the water isn't fresh with oxygen, so I don't really see the need for one.. It's all a personal thing, but I don't use them.. Just stay away from tall tanks so they won't have a very hard time. 

Merry Christmas!

- Joel


----------



## o0 BuBbLeS 0o (Dec 22, 2011)

I believe I read somewhere that 90% of the air they breathe is surface air. The water is still going to have enough oxygen for them to get their other 10% whether there is an aerator in the tank or not. So no, you won't need one. As for when she gets older, the percentage will still be the same. She will still need to get to the surface and an aerator will probably make it harder if it causes more of a current. It would be better to have a betta hammock or floating betta log in her tank so she could rest near the surface and not have to swim that far up for air.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

o0 BuBbLeS 0o said:


> I believe I read somewhere that 90% of the air they breathe is surface air. The water is still going to have enough oxygen for them to get their other 10% whether there is an aerator in the tank or not. So no, you won't need one. As for when she gets older, the percentage will still be the same. She will still need to get to the surface and an aerator will probably make it harder if it causes more of a current. It would be better to have a betta hammock or floating betta log in her tank so she could rest near the surface and not have to swim that far up for air.


They do breathe a lot from the surface, but I'm fairly certain it's not 90%...a betta will still suffocate if out of water, and they don't go to the surface *that* much. 
An aerator can make a fun toy for some bettas - others hate it. If you have a filter that disturbs the surface of the water, you don't need one. Surface agitation is what causes dissolved oxygen in the water.


----------

